

Zero Zero - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/05/zero-zero.html

======
lsb
Similarly, in ancient Rome, when a triumphant general would parade through the
city heralded as a god, right behind them on the float would be a slave
whispering into their ear "Memento mori", "remember that you are mortal".

~~~
jacquesm
What are the chances of that story being told twice within 48 hours:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1311428>

~~~
noahlt
Perhaps greater than you'd expect, if lsb had read the other post.

~~~
lsb
I hadn't read it, but that's interesting that Patton knew Roman history! (I
have a master's in Latin and Greek.)

~~~
Qz
I would think any general would be versed in Roman history...

~~~
trevelyan
Especially one who believed he fought the Romans at Carthage.

~~~
mahmud
Patton was Hannibal?

~~~
nvoorhies
He believed that he had been reincarnated and died in battle a number of times
and what have you. Not necessarily as a general, though.

------
petercooper
"nil-nil" or "nil all" if you're in England ;-)

~~~
nostrademons
(None, None) if you're in Python. ;-)

~~~
mahmud
(every #'null ..) if you're a lisper.

Fixed arguments are for block-structure weenies!

------
cloudkj
Eerily reminds me of something Ender would say to his army in Ender's Game
(currently reading, for the first time, and only about 2/3 through).

To apply to startups: I know of at least one big company that has the "it's
still day one" mantra.

------
sitmaster
There's a difference between not being satisfied and a "step on their throat"
mentality. I don't think enough people in the business world know the
difference.

------
katovatzschyn
"Contentment defines your peak."

------
hackermom
The "think 0-0" mentality is one of the oldest sports memes around :)

~~~
Alex3917
We called it the JV mentality, because no matter who we put into the varsity
the JV always won.

Once you know how to pull hard, being in shape is just icing on the cake. :-)

------
metaprinter
was really hoping this post was about
[http://www.myspace.com/zerozeronj/music/albums/a-m-
gold-1316...](http://www.myspace.com/zerozeronj/music/albums/a-m-
gold-13160361)

true zero is my fave

